# 2001 pathfinder Lift kits??



## i8urdonkey (Aug 19, 2005)

I have an 01 pathfinder and would love to lift it, but it is very hard to locate any kind of lift for it and the ones ive found are only 2 inches or smaller, any suggestions or reasons why this is?
thanks
stephen


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It's because R50's are a unibody design with front struts and IFS. No body to lift, per se, and no real way to get more lift out of near-stock suspension without building a high-dollar lift kit for a vehicle that only like 1/2 of 1 percent of all owners want to lift. 

Does that help?


----------

